# Anyone want to talk to a journalist about getting injured while driving?



## Avi Asher-Schapiro (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi Drivers,

My name is Avi Asher-Schapiro, I'm a reporter working on a story for the Intercept about drivers who get injured on the job and have to cut back or stop driving for a while. Please get in touch if you want to share your story. My email is [email protected].

Thanks!
Avi


----------

